# Grass like plants



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

To me, utricularia gramnifolia is the most lawn-esque looking aquatic plant I've seen around. Im sure it could be snipped down to putting green status.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Like a Golf Course?
_Utricularia graminifolia_.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome pic. I had the idea tonight to scape a putting green and surrounding grass. Flag and all. Anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Awesome pic. I had the idea tonight to scape a putting green and surrounding grass. Flag and all. Anyone ever done this before?


That would be awesome... and you could use ADA sand for the sand traps... LOL.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Az, Do you know where four peaks is? I thought about trying to scape that also.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> Az, Do you know where four peaks is? I thought about trying to scape that also.


Yeah, you should totally do it! That would be so awesome.
Golf course in front of the four peaks maybe? :hihi: We sure do have plenty of golf courses here...


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

_*Riccia fluitans*_, whose common name is *crystalwort*


----------



## philipjack (Feb 8, 2011)

Gardens look beautiful during winters. They get covered with snow and that is a beautiful sight to watch. But you need to be very careful with the change in the climate as plants can get damaged due to this.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

This was my DHG cut to about 1"-1.5"


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

hey brad.. is that "soil" or like potting mix stuff?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> hey brad.. is that "soil" or like potting mix stuff?


 
Its AquaSoil Amazonia II. Normal on bottom and powder type on top 3/4-1".


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Lilaeopsis mauritiana.

No trimming needed (or CO2, or high light...)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

BradC said:


> Its AquaSoil Amazonia II. Normal on bottom and powder type on top 3/4-1".


any problems?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

and how big was the tank? looks at least 100+?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> any problems?


Nope, powder type was great. Allowed the grass to fill in nice and dense.



Kibblemania1414 said:


> and how big was the tank? looks at least 100+?


I dont know if this was for me or laura but mine was 55 gallon.


----------

